# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Nana

## O'nus

Nana

A mother, daughter, sister, grandmother, and friend
She has been all these things for us
With her life now at an end
We may celebrate her life thus

Celebrate her life as a daughter
Ardent loyalty always inspiring
Celebrate her life as a mother
Ever passionately self sacrificing

Celebrate her life as a grandmother
Adament to every bond
She was a friend to each and other
Her love extends from beyond

Celerate her life for it was fulfilling
As fulfilling she was for all of us

-------------------------------

I wrote this for my grandmothers funeral.  She was in her 60's and died of smoking induced stroke and aneurysm. 

Please feel free to use in whichever way you wish.

~

----------


## Carôusoul

Pretty.

----------

